# Try to compile game.



## dramcio (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello.

This game is normally compile on linux, but i think its not a big problem to compile on freebsd.

This game require many libs

First lib which stopped the compillation is : 




> checking gmp.h usability... no
> checking gmp.h presence... no
> checking for gmp.h... no
> configure: error: "GMP header not found."


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 30, 2012)

Be specific, please.  Which game?


----------



## dramcio (Dec 1, 2012)

The Forgotten Server -> http://otland.net/content/compiling-forgotten-server-debian-gnu-linux-16/

By the way. Is possible to put off lan connection ?

i.e I have router -> PC #1 + PC #2(freebsd) + WIFI clients). I don't want anyone people in my router can connect to my pc #2. Only from my public ip assigned to my router.

Regards.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 1, 2012)

dramcio said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> This game is normally compile on linux, but i think its not a big problem to compile on freebsd.
> 
> ...



http://gmplib.org/ -- looks like a math thing.

maybe this:

math/gmp


----------

